# Rehabilitating Shoulder Injuries



## Rynocerous (Nov 21, 2004)

About a month and a half ago I dislocated my shoulder sparring while intoxicated. Yes I can hear it now, "What were you doing sparring while drunk". No one accused me of being intelligent. Anyhoo, If there is already a thread on this please post it, or offer any info possible. I am basically just stretching a lot, but I was wondering if there were any exercises that people have from personal experience. Any info is greatly appreciated...

Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, if you were drunk enough, it probably stunted the pain.  So that's one good thing.  Did you go get it checked out, anything torn, inflamed?  If so leave it alone, and let it heal. Cold and heat, moist heat is the best.  Otherwise just range of motion, ibuprofen and slowly as it feels better, use a weight.  When I dislocated my knee, I was off it for a month, then slowly went back into it over a period of six months. TW


----------

